# Puzzle Resources



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

*||SCROLL DOWN FOR LINKS*
VV

The old thread seemed rather odd, and the title seemed rather odd so I made a new thread... I've been working hard on a new version, but I haven't quite finished... 

*This thread will cover mostly 3x3, but expect to see some 2x2, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1. I may possibly in the future do some of the larger cubes.*

*Tutorials of various methods will be listed under the Youtube section under the username of the video's creator.*

*Videos under Youtube users COMING SOON!*

*If you have any links to suggest, just send me a holler.*

*I actually promise that I'll work on this more often, but for now all I have is the Fridrich and Youtube section.*

*Update Log*

November 29th, 2009 -- Version 0.65
*Uploaded badmephisto's tutorials, more to come soon.*

November 28th, 2009 -- Version 0.6
*Basic sections made, revisions of old thread, minor edits. Waffle's Roux tutorials!*


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Solving Methods*

*Fridrich
*
*Algorithms*

*F2L*

 Bob Burton's F2L Algorithms
 Dan Harris's F2L Algorithms
 Erik Akkersdijk's F2L Algorithms
Jason Baum's F2L Algorithms
Joël van Noort's F2L Algorithms
Shotaro Makisumi's (Macky's) F2L Algorithms

*OLL*

Anthony Searle's OLL Algorithms
The Speedsolving.com Forum's Collection of OLL Algorithms
*2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 21-27*
Badmephisto's OLL Algorithms
Erik Akkersdijk's OLL Algorithms
Lars Vandenbergh's OLL Algorithms
Jason Baum's OLL Algorithms
Joël van Noort's OLL Algorithms
Shotaro Makisumi's (Macky's) OLL Aglorithms
Weston Mizumoto's OLL Algorithms

*PLL*

Anthony Searle's PLL Algorithms
Badmephisto's PLL Algorithms
Bob Burton's PLL Algorithms
Erik Akkersdijk's PLL Algorithms
Lars Vandenbergh's PLL Algorithms
Jason Baum's PLL Aglorithms
Shotaro Makisumi's (Macky's) PLL Algorithms
Joël van Noort's PLL Algorithms
The Speedsolving.com Forum's Collection of PLL Algorithms
Weston Mizumoto's PLL Algorithms
*
Miscellaneous*

How to Get Faster using the Fridrich Method


*Petrus
*

*Roux
*

*ZB
*

*Modern Methods
*

*Hardware & Maintenance*

*Youtube Cubers*

Waffle=ijm
** Waffle's Roux tutorial. Overview|Left 1x2x3|Right 1x2x3|Corners|M-Orient|UL/UR Piece|Finish up | Block Building Help*
** CMLL Algorithms - H|L|ZOMG!!|Sune|T|U|Pi*

Speedcuber023 (Anthony Searle)
** Extended Cross Tutorial*

badmephisto
** Intuitive F2L Tutorial [New] Part 1|Part 2|Tips for Practicing F2L|Thought Process*
** 4 Look Last Layer - 2 Look OLL|2 Look PLL|PLL Memorization/Tips|PLL Recognition Tips*
** Rubik's Cube Lubrication Experiment*
** How to Solve a Rubik's Cube*
** How to Become a Speedcuber [New]*
** Advanced Cross Tutorial*
** Blindfolded Tutorial - Pochmann Method*

theWestonian (Weston Mizumoto)
ThisIsWEB (William Boards)
LanceTheBlueKnight (Lance Taylor)
Monkeydude1313 (Chris Bird)
MeMyselfAndPi
Sa967st (Sarah Strong)
Nakaji1084 (Yu Nakajima)
Frk17 (Erik Akkersdijk)
Einstakonan (Harris Chan)
jammyman3014 (Brendan Vallance)
KaiXevandStanley (Tony Fisher)
EricLimeback (Eric Limbeback  ) 
Thrawst (Tristan Wright)


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

reserve post 2


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

reserve post 3.. that's all


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2009)

IamPost4


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

What about ZZ?


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> What about ZZ?



It's a work in progress.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> What about ZZ?



ZZ? I'm still learning the difference between F2LL, ZB, and ZBLL so I'll get some others up in due time. I'm trying to learn as much as I can about the other methods and just general stuff about various methods and steps before I put stuff up.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Cube maintenance can go in the misc section right?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

Maintenance? That will be in the Hardware section which I haven't put up yet.. Thanks for reminding me. 

Alright, I'll do a bit more editing and then I'll call it quits for the night.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

they make a wiki for this, don't you know?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, but if they don't know about the wiki, it's helpful to have one on the forums, and it might be more convenient since wiki sprawls across several pages.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

If,for example, I made a good video on cleaning out cubes, or reducing lockups or something, and sent it to you, would you put it in?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Yeah, but if they don't know about the wiki, it's helpful to have one on the forums, and it might be more convenient since wiki sprawls across several pages.



a link to the wiki is on the top bar. everything's already in the wiki. this is just hard work for you, and it's pointless.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but if they don't know about the wiki, it's helpful to have one on the forums, and it might be more convenient since wiki sprawls across several pages.
> ...



I like the idea. not many new members want to sift through the wiki. why would they when they can just come to this thread and scroll down.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > SaberSlash49 said:
> ...



it's this easy.

speedsolving.com

look for a few seconds, find wiki on the top bar, in gray.

wiki

Cubing Methods

* Common Sub Steps
o F2L, LL, OLL, PLL, PBL, CxLL, ZBLL 
* 2x2x2 Beginner
* 3x3x3 Beginner
* 2x2x2 Speedsolving
* 3x3x3 Speedsolving
* Blindsolving
* Fewest Moves
* Experimental
* Big Cubes
* Other Puzzles 

you see all this. you click on any one of those, and you've got what you need. *there's a wiki for a reason.*

i've tried making a list like this before, of the methods and the links to help you with those methods. the wiki is lots easier.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Its not just methods, its EVERYTHING.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> Its not just methods, its EVERYTHING.



Basics

* Frequently Asked Questions
* General Information
* Cubing Terminology
* Puzzle Theory
* Puzzle Notation 

Cubing Methods

* Common Sub Steps
o F2L, LL, OLL, PLL, PBL, CxLL, ZBLL 
* 2x2x2 Beginner
* 3x3x3 Beginner
* 2x2x2 Speedsolving
* 3x3x3 Speedsolving
* Blindsolving
* Fewest Moves
* Experimental
* Big Cubes
* Other Puzzles 

Solving Variations

* Blindfolded solving (BLD)
* One-Handed solving (OH)
* Fewest Moves (FMC)
* Solving with feet 

Puzzle Hardware

* Regular Cubes
* Other Puzzles
* Breaking In
* Lubrication 


Additional Info and Resources
Competitive Cubing

* Introduction to Speedcubing for Beginners
* Road to Sub-15 Second Averages
* Competitions General 

Cubing Utilities

* Web-based Software
* PC Software 

Puzzle Shops

* Cube4You
* V-Cubes
* Mefferts
* Cubefans
* DealExtreme
* Cfoping
* 9spuzzles
* puzl.co.uk
* more... 

Cubers' Hangouts

* Speedcubing.com
* Speedsolving Forums
* #speedcubing
* #rubik 

Other Resources

* Algorithm Database
* Cubing Sites
* YouTube Cubers
* Cubing Books

THAT'S PRETTY MUCH EVERYTHING, DON'T YOU THINK? :fp


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

I stand corrected.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> I stand corrected.


 
i wasn't trying to sound like a beeotch or anything, but i know my stuff when i try to correct something. the wiki *is* easier, i don't care what anybody says.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> If,for example, I made a good video on cleaning out cubes, or reducing lockups or something, and sent it to you, would you put it in?


 Yup!



guitardude7241 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected.
> ...



HOLY CHEEZ THAT'S A LOT OF STUFF.. Ah well.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > If,for example, I made a good video on cleaning out cubes, or reducing lockups or something, and sent it to you, would you put it in?
> ...



just trying to help you out. =] check your other thread, you'll see my topic that i made a while back.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah, I see... Thanks, I'll probably do this anyway, and people can always refer to the wiki for more info.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Ah, I see... Thanks, I'll probably do this anyway, and people can always refer to the wiki for more info.



i can tell you right now you'd be better off just putting a link to the wiki.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I see... Thanks, I'll probably do this anyway, and people can always refer to the wiki for more info.
> ...



Let him do what he wants ,gosh, leave him alone. Even if you don't think its a good idea, you don't HAVE to use the thread. if you like the wiki better, use the wiki.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd like to see how to this turns. If he wants to do this, let him do it. He's dedicated to it and I stand by his decision to keep at this.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

Today, I'll probably be putting up the majority of the videos, more cubers, and add stuff to the Solving Method section..


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Today, I'll probably be putting up the majority of the videos, more cubers, and add stuff to the Solving Method section..



if he wants to do it, fine. but i already have my thread up, so why not just copy and paste all the links off of there? i did work on mine, and i don't really want it to go to waste.

edit: oh, and i'm going to take the links that he's putting on this thread and i'm going to put in on the wiki.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2009)

^ >_< :fp >_<

It feels like you're just ruining his work that way, or making it pointless... or even more pointless to you since you already said it's not needed...

Wait a second, irony: why take the links from here and put them in the wiki when they are already here for resources? You'd be wasting your time.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 30, 2009)

Why put it in the wiki?
So it's easier to maintain, remove dead links, make general edits, and make it possible for anyone to add content quickly and easily. 
"ZZ? I'm still learning the difference between F2LL, ZB, and ZBLL so I'll get some others up in due time. I'm trying to learn as much as I can about the other methods and just general stuff about various methods and steps before I put stuff up."
My point. He doesn't know everything, of course, so the wiki should be used because this is EXACTLY the reason wikis were developed. It's there and it fits our needs perfectly. USE IT.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Why put it in the wiki?
> So it's easier to maintain, remove dead links, make general edits, and make it possible for anyone to add content quickly and easily.
> "ZZ? I'm still learning the difference between F2LL, ZB, and ZBLL so I'll get some others up in due time. I'm trying to learn as much as I can about the other methods and just general stuff about various methods and steps before I put stuff up."
> My point. He doesn't know everything, of course, so the wiki should be used because this is EXACTLY the reason wikis were developed. It's there and it fits our needs perfectly. USE IT.


Exactly. You don't have to trawl through a massive page of messy letters when clicking links to concise pages on the Wiki.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well then I guess this thread is officially pointless now.. Yet _another_ one of my huge failures.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 30, 2009)

Not successful =/= big failure.

This thread is useful but people already turn to something else.


----------

